# New Classified rules.



## El Caco (Dec 20, 2008)

The rules for posting in the Marketplace have now been updated and can be found here http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gu...ted/73974-new-classified-rules-must-read.html

All members are required to read the rules before posting and use the new format when creating threads. Any violation of these rules will result in your post/thread being deleted or closed and a second offence will attract a nap.


----------



## yevetz (Dec 20, 2008)

I can't see rules ...and also why you are not in AIM ?


----------



## Shannon (Dec 20, 2008)

Nice job, s7eve!

Now try again with a link that actually works. 

Sorry guys....uh, he's new.


----------



## El Caco (Dec 21, 2008)

I have no idea why it wasn't working. Hopefully it is working now?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 21, 2008)

What exactly has changed? I never bothered reading the old ones.


----------



## El Caco (Dec 21, 2008)

The new rules are almost identical to the old rules, they were re written to make them easier to read and to have one set of rules applied to the entire marketplace contained in one stickied post in each sub forum instead of multiple threads with multiple posts.

The changes are,
Listing an item has been made easier with a new format that must be used
To list an item you must be an active contributing member of the forum, new members signing up just to list an item and leave is not allowed
New moderators mean that the rules are easier to enforce and will be enforced.

This thread is just a heads up to avoid new listings being closed due to members not following the rules


----------

